# How to keep cat off roof



## sbm

We are new owners of a cat that is approximately 1.5 years old. He has been an indoor/outdoor cat for his entire life thus far and we don't think it's fair to convert him to a solely indoor cat. He loves being outside and luckily he doesn't seem to stray too far. Unfortunately though, he enjoys jumping up onto our roof from the fence (it's only 3-4 feet from the top of the fence to the roof). Once he's on the roof, he can't get down on his own. This is a ritual that takes place 2-4 times per week and it always results in my husband having to rescue kitty with a ladder. The cat can jump onto the roof from virtually 50 feet of wood fencing around the perimeter of the house so I can't barricade just one area of the fence or roof. I'm looking for creative ways to keep him off the roof in the first place. Anyone have ideas? Thanks for any suggestions you can give me.


----------



## cooncatbob

Instead of trying to keep him off the roof it might be easier to construct a ramp or a series of steps so he can get down on his own.


----------



## Pixall

That ^ is a darn good idea. If you make it sturdy enough, you can use it to clean the gutters, too.


----------

